# [SOLVED] Compaq c770TU Drivers



## bryngksai (Nov 2, 2007)

Can anyone out there help me? I've downloaded the *drivers for the Compaq C770TU laptop* from at least 3 websites including the compaq website but none have worked for graphics, ethernet or even sound. Does any one have a copy of these drivers that I may download? Thank you in advance!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq c770TU Drivers*

Get the Device Instance ID (in Device Manager) for each of the devices in question and post them here.


----------



## bryngksai (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Compaq c770TU Drivers*

Here are the Device Instance IDs from the laptop.
Ethernet Controller, PCI Device, Video Controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible) respectively:
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137B103C&REV_01\4&23F5EDAD&0&00E0
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_505114F1&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&D8
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10

There is also no sound but it shows that Legacy Audio Drivers are installed!

The laptop has Windows XP.

God bless you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq c770TU Drivers*

Install in the order below:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=
MS UAA Hotfix - http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng
REBOOT
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4


----------



## bryngksai (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Compaq c770TU Drivers*

Yesterday was Good Friday therefore I could not log in. Thank you TriggerFinger the VGA and the wireless are enabled except for the audio. Here are the devide id:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus, Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus, Unknown Device respectively.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0002
ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0


Thanks again.


----------



## bryngksai (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Compaq c770TU Drivers - Solved*

I've installed the audio drivers manually and it works fine. Thanks for all your help TriggerFinger. God bless you!


----------



## bajirao4u (Sep 3, 2009)

i m new user n by mistake i done formate my c700 after that error display NO media devicce found give me solution


----------

